# jet ski



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

Do you have to liceanse a jet ski if you live in north dakota but drive it in minnesota.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Yes, you need to have a resident license if you are driving it in another state. I'm not sure if MN has mandated a nonresident license but 5 years ago you had to have your state license to legally operate it. This is from my own personal experience


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

yes, you are supposed to have it licensed for the state that it will be used in most of the time... if it's split for time... I'd license it for ND... it's a heck of a lot cheaper. being parked in your garage in ND for 7 months out of the year doesn't count either.. ND resident and trailered back and forth between mn & nd I'd still license for nd.. I like to pay my bills in my home state.


----------



## redfishman (Apr 3, 2004)

Never had many jet ski's
Come to thinkof it-- not to much waterskiing either
http://www.unitedcharters.com/images/Img88.jpg
http://www.fatfreeshad.com/images/Alligator.jpg
http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0SgAAAJQU ... 5502702381


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

You have to license your jetski (which I would do in ND) and then license the trailer (which I think is like $11 from the DOT).

I used to take the jetskis into MN. Not anymore. Rules are too strict.

It is my understanding that if you plan to put the jetski on a lift over there for the summer, you need license it for MN. I may be wrong, but that is what I understood.

redfish: no jetskis or waterskiing. You are missing out. Both are a great time.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Right now, It is supposed to be registered in its state of primary use, but if you register in ND, you have 60 days in MN before it has to be registered to MN.

It's a heck of a lot cheaper to register ND and just take it across, but if the new MN legislature is signed it will get real expensive real fast.

250 bucks a week, unless you stay at a resort or hotel


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

I dont care where you lisence the thing if you come by me when I am fishing I have 10" Suick rigged up for you to chew on.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Vandy:

I don't remember the question being "Do you like jetskis"? I believe he was asking how to license it. :eyeroll:


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Well thank you for asking. Now you know how I feel and Knowing is half the battle.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Big Talker Betty Crocker


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Dont take me so serious. I would only use it on a 612er like Drew or Joneser


----------

